# What is the best fix for a damaged Hymer roof?



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

I went to a local garage for a cambelt change on my 2001 Hymer B544, unfortunately the #*%#* "mechanic" raised the van on his hoist until the roof struck some metal brackets protruding from above. This resulted in a dented area on each side of the roof with torn/holed aluminium skin. There are two areas of damage about 6x6 inches and the radiused roof edge is crushed, so not simple "on the flat" damage.

My insurance company are very helpful (so far) and ask me to choose my repairer. I've canvassed several, most aren't interested but of those that are there are 3 proposed methods to fix this. I'm no expert so am asking if anyone can advise/comment on the proposals, which are -

1. A rolled/curved aluminium patch covering the whole area including the radius down to the roof gutter, glued in place with a 3M or similar product, a bead of sealant/glue around the edge. No attempt to blend it in with existing so will always look like a patch. 

2. A flat aluminium patch covering only the holed area but not the crushed radius of the roof edge, glued in place with a 3M glue or similar product and blended into existing bodywork with fibreglass filler.

3. Same as 2 above but using Sikaflex sealant instead of 3M glue product. 

I'm concerned at the possibility of future delamination of the patch or failure of the fibreglass filler. I'd like the van to look original but if that means a less robust repair then would rather see the patch.

So I'm in a bit of a quandary, what advise can you offer? What is the best long term method of repair? 

Any thoughts opinions or ideas appreciated

Stewart


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Do you have a picture of the damage?

TM


----------



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

Good idea TM, These show the right side damage which is mirrored on the left side


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The best guy to ask and to do the job is Peter Hambilton at Preston.
Personally, I would want a new roof, as any other way will devalue your M/H

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/service.html


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What Grath said.

I've had reason to use Peter Hambiltons services. He's excellent & I'd definitely recommend getting in touch with him. He knows these vans inside out. 

You won't be disappointed !

D.


----------



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the Peter Hambilton recommendation but I should have mentioned, I'm in New Zealand. I shipped the van from UK a year ago. 

I'm looking for the best repair method, I don't think a new roof is a possibility unfortunately


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

New roof, the repair should take it back to pre accident condition, I assume it was not patched before, don't settle for anything less as it will be noticeable, and as you'll know it wasn't done properly it'll always bother you.

It does need to be done somewhere which is used to major MH repairs though, I'd ask the insurance company for some recommendations, if it's a long way to the one you choose get it collected on low loader and bill the insurance company as you won't get travel expenses.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I would want a complete roof, not a patch job. If not possible and I don't understand why it can not be replaced, then I would suggest a replacement motorhome, like for like. A patch repair will reduce the value and resale potential of your van.
You should not end up out of pocket.
p-c


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Those proposed repairs are not acceptable in my opinion. If they can't do an invisible repair then the value of the van will be drastically reduced - would you buy an expensive motorhome with patches on the roof? I also share your concerns around the longevity of such a repair.

I know you have already looked around for repairers but I think you have no choice but to keep looking until you find someone able to repair it properly. If you can't find a repairer then go back to your insurance company and tell them. They may have a list of repairers but if no suitable repairer can be found, or the cost is too high (new roof for instance) then they should write it off.

If you don't want to lose the van and they do write it off you might get the option to buy it back at scrap value (or maybe a little more) in which case you could have the cheaper repair carried out and the lower value won't hurt your wallet if you ever come to sell it.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Why are you going through your insurance company??
Surely the garage is responsible.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Would it be possible to email Hymer to ask what is possible in New Zealand on Hymer vans. I assume, just like here that the parts, however large, would not be 'on-the-shelf' and need despatching from Hymer. It may take a couple of weeks but the original re-roofed option would be the best financial outcome for you.
With this information you could contact the repairers again for their take.
Of the 3 options, none sound brilliant but when repairing steel sheet, there is a tool for depressing the sourounding area to the depth of the metal patch. Adhesive and filler are then applied leaving no visible evidence of the patch but this treatment was not really mentioned.
Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Of the 3 options, none sound brilliant but when repairing steel sheet, there is a tool for depressing the sourounding area to the depth of the metal patch. Adhesive and filler are then applied leaving no visible evidence of the patch but this treatment was not really mentioned.
> Alan


Alan, the roof will be aluminium, not steel, and I don't think this will work. Usually, it is a complete panel or a patch.


----------



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

Hi Motormouth, the garage is responsible and has admitted it, they have insurance to cover such events. Initially I tried to sort this the simple way by getting the quotes and passing to the garage insurance company. They predictably turned bully and tried to force me to accept the cheapest option (lots of fibreglass). I've now gone to my own insurance company as it's all getting too hard I'm afraid. I really just want my van back


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I'm sorry that it is proving difficult. Please be firm and strong as the right outcome, which you are entitled to, will make a difference to you and your van in the long term.
Do not be bullied by either insurance company. Do not forget that you should be entitled to a replacement vehicle, motorhome if you are going away, whilst yours is being repaired.
I really hope it all works out in the end.
p-c
PS I have some sympathy for the mechanic, he must have felt really sick.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

In a perfect world a new roof sounds good but the possible further complications of a job not carried out correctly could just cause a whole new set of problems.
I'd go down the repair route but rather than a patch on the curved edge perhaps a full length strip on both sides colour coded to match. 
Just make sure there is no cost cutting


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I like Techno's idea. well worth considering.
p-c


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be honest, the repair a roof is OK if a person was paying for it them selves, but the damage was done by a garage, who will be insured.
I would expect it to be repaired properly and as good as new, otherwise value would be reduced!
Don't get fobbed off, you want it right, no dodges or short cut's.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If I was in your situation I would put the whole matter in the hands of an "Accident management" company. They do ALL the hard work and take the stress OFF your shoulders !!!

I have used them in the past, and very efficient they were too. (I was very suspicious but I wouldnt hesitate to do so again if the need arises) They literally deal with everything. If you have another holiday booked they will also sort you out with a hire vehicle!!

It costs you NOTHING as they claim their costs back from the insurers.


----------

